

GYM and fitness application - andrewescarraga

What do you think about an application of GYM customer and services management.
It could be a mix between Fitness Tracking app, GYM activities schedule, GYM payment and duties, and motivational stuff. The app could be free-downloaded but the GYM must be give credentials to the GYM customers. The GYM could be access to users data and records, goals tracking and schedules goals and classes. What do you think?
======
mdeepsingh
IMO, its a good idea of blending Fitness Tracking & GYM training app. I didn't
understand your point : The app could be free-downloaded but the GYM must be
give credentials to the GYM customers. The GYM could be access to users data
and records, goals tracking and schedules goals and classes. Can you please
explain it.

Also, If you have a sample of your app then i would like to try it.

